# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   Mes amis,
 > 
 > I'm booked for a bike trip in mid-September for the Redding, Crescent City, Weaverville area.  Anything I need to know?

## tim

Mes amis,

I'm booked for a bike trip in mid-September for the Redding, Crescent City, Weaverville area.  Anything I need to know?

----------


## andynap

Wow- that's really up there near Oregon. I would imagine it will be cool. Should be great riding- lots of grades on 101- coastal highway. Take lots of pictures.

----------


## JEK

Take plenty of drink. It is in the 100s this week. Is this around an event, or an organized tour?

----------


## amyb

Go get 'em, Tim. Have fun-as always, I will be rooting for you. Amy

----------


## tim

J,

It's a tour organized by Colorado Heart Cycle.  I found out about it through some folks I've ridden with on other tours in Europe.  A couple of them have also signed up for the event.  

I hope the temps go down some in the next several weeks.  I like hot but not that hot!

An interesting note, flying my bicycle with me round trip now costs $250, but I sure wouldn't want to pedal 70 miles a day on anything else.

Andy and Amy,

Thanks for the good wishes.  I'll definitely be taking lots of photos.

----------


## JEK

Not to worry about the heat, it will probably be snowing at those elevations by then :)

----------


## andynap

> Not to worry about the heat, it will probably be snowing at those elevations by then :)




Like I said.

----------


## JEK

Tim will be a long way from 101 on this trip. Like I said.

----------


## andynap

Like you are wrong- again

 


 CRESCENT CITY is located on Hwy 101 on the beautiful Northern California coast about 20 miles south of the Oregon border. The area offers an abundance of outdoor recreational activities utilizing the proximity of the Pacific Ocean, the Smith River and Klamath River, Redwood National and State Parks, and the Smith River National Recreation Area. Crescent City is 1.6 square miles in size with a population of 7,542 and a surrounding urban service area of approximately 15,000. County-wide the population is approximately 26,000 encompassin
g 1003 square miles.The annual rainfall averages 75 inches. Summer coastal temperatures average 60  70 degrees, with inland temperatures much warmer. Winter temperatures average 40  50 degrees

----------


## amyb

Hi Jim/EARL. I see a lake Earl-is it yours? or Julie's

----------


## GramChop

too funny, amy!

----------


## julianne

A gorgeous area, Tim. Haven't been there in years. You'll love those rolling hills and sights that will turn your head. Have an exhilerating ride!

----------


## fins85258

Take your rain gear

----------


## tim

> Take your rain gear



UH OH....

Actually I'd rather take my rain gear than this virus I've been carrying all week! } :Frown:

----------


## phil62

That's no fun, Tim! Hope you feel better soon. Amy

----------


## tim

Mes amis,

When I said California or Bust, that was a joke on my part, but now I know I should have just said California Bust, as in drug bust.  A friend of mine has just brought my attention to the below news article from an area where we should be riding -

"Authorities say they're about to destroy what they're calling one of the largest marijuana gardens ever discovered in Siskiyou County.

Sheriff officials say law enforcement doing a flyover of the Low Gap area near Seiad Valley this week spotted several growing operations, including one that had about 50,000 pot plants.

Authorities plan to raid the gardens on the ground to destroy the plants."

----------


## JEK

An article in today's NYT on that subject. Seems the Mexican drug cartels are in the business of growing it here instead of transporting it.

----------


## tim

Well I survived northern California, but it was the toughest riding I've ever done, 500 miles and 37,000 feet of climbing in 7 days.  I don't know which was more aggravated - my legs or my butt.  We did in fact make it to the coast to spend some time on Hwy 101, not necessarily pleasant time.  Some of the roads had more high speed traffic than I wanted to encounter.  One dude inexpertly pulling a humongous camping trailer almost wiped out several of us.  

The daily temp variation was amazing.  One day started close to 40 and finished in the 90's.  I started out wearing all the clothes I had brought and  did a 70 mile striptease as the heat increased, not a very sexy performance I'm sure.  I'm sorry to say I have no photos as my concentration was consumed by struggling up the hills.  Too bad as there was some strikingly beautiful scenery, even a sighting of Bigfoot.

The best thing is that the people were friendly everywhere we went, as well as were the folks I accompanied on the trip.  I'd ridden with some of them before in Europe, and it was terrific renewing old friendships.

My wife came out for a week after the tour for some easy touristing.  We hit the Tahoe area, Virginia City, Reno, and Sacramento.  California may be bankrupt, but the grounds of its capitol in Sacramento remain immaculate.

----------


## MIke R

good job Tim.....sounds fun..well..sorta

----------


## JEK

Welcome back! Good luck the Tim-Saddle-Interface recovery :)

----------


## Dennis

> even a sighting of Bigfoot.



So that's where Fred is...

----------


## GramChop

i had you in my thoughts, tim....glad the trip was successful (meaning:  you didn't fall off a cliff!).

i don't know about others, but i'd like you to elaborate on your bigfoot sighting, svp!

----------


## andynap

Welcome back Tim- glad you found that elusive HWY 101- LOL

----------


## tim

Missy,

By the time I saw this Bigfoot, someone had removed his staff and inserted between his fingers a "Bigfoot" sized doobie, appropriate for the pot growing capitol of the U.S.  :)

----------


## tim

Apparently we got out of the Reno/Tahoe area just in time before the noisy bikes arrived.  Can you say "Street Vibrations?"

----------


## GramChop

HA HA HA!  that bigfoot is too funny!  ....and with a proportionately sized doobie?  i LOVE it!  thanks for the pic!

----------

